# Looking to buy.



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

hello.
i live in reading and im looking to buy my first leopard gecko.:no1: i dont want to buy from pet stores.
im not really picky, i just want something handleable with bright or interesting morph. 
any advise or geckos to offer?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

I Dunno about any for sale.
But I would (if i were you) get a fat-tail gecko or Leopard gecko.
Both gorgous bright colours.
Really easy to handle and calm.

Hope this helped.
Leaahhh.
Byee x

For further info, questions etc.
Email mee.
Thankss. :2thumb:


----------



## LGB (Mar 4, 2010)

have some leopard geckos for sale, ranging form $40-$125 u.s. dollars. if your interested, u can email me @ [email protected]. i'll send u some pics.


----------

